

Ask HN:The basic wardobe? - Fuca

I only seem to use 20% of my clothes and wonder where do you invest most on clothing and what would you consider would be the basic wardobe
======
gruseom
Silly question. Jeans and t-shirt. On a more interesting note, some old-timer
(I think Jerry Weinberg) said that the reason hi-tech dress codes are so lax
is that in the early days of computing, programmers were so scarce that they
could get away with pretty much whatever they wanted. With the notable
exception of IBM ("go home and don't come back until you're properly
attired"), many companies were unable to enforce what they considered correct
behavior. I for one am very grateful to our deviant forebears.

